# Spice House free shipping through 10-2-2016



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 30, 2016)

Why am I not sleeping??? 

Got around to checking my emails and found out that *The Spice House* is offering free shipping, no minimum purchase required. This deal goes from now until Sunday, October 2, 2016 at 11:59 PM Central Time.

Use promo code *cookies16* to get the free shipping. Happy shopping!



Lessee, I need Jamaican Jerk Seasoning, Florida Seasoned Pepper, maybe a curry...


----------



## Caslon (Sep 30, 2016)

Is all Kosher salt course ground?  Seems that's all I see on the shelves.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 30, 2016)

Caslon said:


> Is all Kosher salt course ground?  Seems that's all I see on the shelves.



Yes. The reason is that coarse flakes of salt are more effective at extracting blood from meat, which was traditionally the primary purpose of kosher salt. If it was finely ground, it would just be table salt (although sometimes it doesn't have iodine or an anti-caking agent).


----------



## jennyema (Sep 30, 2016)

My go to from the Spice House is Vulcan Fire Salt


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh , why dont they  ship to Sweden!  Since the war in Syria started Aleppo pepper has been near impossible to get hold if, or at least that type of chili. I miss it.


----------

